# Wyndham Smoky Mountain



## Gary & Susie (Apr 27, 2010)

Have exchanged into Wyndham Smoky Mountain Resort for 10/3/10 for the annual "girl's trip".  Usually we try for the beach, but wanted to do something different this year.  Interested in good food, shopping and relaxing by the pool.  Will it still be warm enough at that time to do the pool?  And suggestions for Day Spas, wineries and dining.


----------



## Jon77 (May 9, 2010)

*Restaurants*

We get to the Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge area 3 to 4 times a year and have acquired a list of our favorite places to eat. Here are some links to their websites.

For great steaks we love the Alamo. 2 locations - Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge. http://pigeonforge.alamosteakhouse.com/

We love the Ale Steak at the Smoky Mountain Brewery - Also 2 locations - Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge. http://calhouns.com/smbPFSite.shtml

For the same food without the "Brewery" flavor we go to Calhouns - Again 2 locations - Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge. http://calhouns.com/CalhPigeonForge.shtml

No trip to the Pigeon Forge area would be complete without a visit to the Old Mill Restaurant.  You can't go wrong eating here anytime.  http://www.oldmillsquare.com/restaurant.htm

For the Absolute best italian food anywhere, you need to go where the locals go. It is a little hard to find in Gatlinburg but well worth the drive. http://bestitalian.com/

If you get tired of eating out and want to go get some groceries there is a Wal-Mart very close to you on the Parkway and also a Food City in Pigeon Forge. http://www.foodcity.com/stores/?ZIP=pigeon+forge

Enjoy

Jon


----------



## lprstn (May 9, 2010)

It should still be comfortably warm in early Oct. You'll have a blast.


----------



## Gary & Susie (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the dining suggestions, they all look great.  Has anyone had any experience with any of the spas in the area?  AND...what is the dry county deal?  We are not big drinkers, but do like a good glass of wine and margarita's.  Will we be able to buy wine by the bottle at a grocery store and if so, will we get in "trouble" if we are drinking on the balcony of our condo?


----------



## Cheapseater (May 15, 2010)

*Welcome to my home Park!*

If you desire a hard drink or wine, then you should make your purchases in Knoxville. You will need to go to a "package store" as wine is not available in food stores. Wine is available in restaurants. You will have no issues with consumption at your condo, cabin, place of dinner or in your auto (with the exception of the driver who who have a new timeshare experience of at least 24 hours of time to be exact). 
 Most early October seasons are fairly warm if not downright hot. That said I have had a few years when early October is more fall like temperatures but never too cool.
 Can't help you with the spas although there are some extremely nice ones around in the higher dollar venues such as the Blackberry Farm $$$$. It is in the Cades Cove side of the GSMNP. 
 Dining visit the Pancake Pantry on the main strip of Gatlinburg, but better get there early or go on the weekdays. The Peddler and the Park Grill are two really good places to dine and I recommend a visit to at least one of them. Busy on weekends.
 Hit the trails around Gatlinburg and Cades Cove. The Abram Falls Trail is a nice round trip of 5 miles to a beautiful falls area where you can wet your feet. Roaring Fork Motor Trail has several short to half day hikes that are really enjoyable. Try a picnic at the Greenbrier area north of Gatlinburg. Craftsmen Valley is also about 3 miles north of Gatlinburg and recommended . Wildlife best at dusk and sunrise.
 Hope this helps.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 12, 2010)

Gary & Susie said:


> Have exchanged into Wyndham Smoky Mountain Resort for 10/3/10   Will it still be warm enough at that time to do the pool?  .



they have indoor pools available anyway


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 16, 2010)

IIRC, massages and other spa services are available at this resort by advance reservation.  Call the resort concierge and ask.  They're the same people who'll be able to tell you the nearest place to buy wine, etc.  Your room will have a blender and an icemaker.

The resort's outdoor pools are heated and usable in spring/fall but there are two heated indoor pools with sauna as well.  The one on the opposite side of the resort from the check-in lobby has an indoor hot tub.  Both sides have outdoor pools and hot tubs.

There are outlet malls very near the resort and you'll probably enjoy visiting the Crafts guild area near Gatlinburg.  If you've never been to Gatlinburg, it's pedestrian friendly once you find parking (or take the cheap trolley from right in front of the resort, one change in Pigeon Forge to reach Gatlinburg and no one has to drive).  Lots of touristy places with some local crafts and shopping thrown in.  Worth a visit.  The aquarium is a very good one, if you like them.

If you're up for a driving loop through pretty mountain countryside with historical frontier-type buildings dispersed in the valley, visit Cades Cove.  Usually good for spotting wildlife, it'll take a full day to see it all and it's well worth it, IMO.  This is part of the Smokies.

Have a wonderful time.  It's a great choice for a girls' week!!!


----------



## Gary & Susie (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses.  Some good suggestions.  It has been years since I have been to the area, so looking forward to it.


----------



## Merilyn (Jun 18, 2010)

If it has been years, you will be very surprised at the changes there. I live in Maryville and own at Smoky Mountain. It is a very nice resort. The weather is unpredictable. Sometimes it is warm in Oct and sometimes not. As others have said, they have indoor pools if the weather isn't good.

 There are many great places to eat in the area. We love the Old Mill for any meal. It is very good and much fun. Flap Jacks has great pancakes. There is a winery just around the corner from the resort. They have local brews most made on the spot. Some of it is very good. They have free tastings. I am not sure where you are coming from but if you go thru Maryville to get there, we have several liquor store in the area. 

 The nicest shopping is around the corner from the resort. It is a Tanger Mall and has just about anything you want. There are multiple other stores in the area. It sort of reminds me of Myrtle Beach but with mountains instead of beaches.

I know you will have a wonderful trip and find lots to do. The mountains are just beautiful but probably won't be in their full fall beauty yet. That usually comes the middle of Oct.  There is a festival in Maryville the weekend of the 8,9  and 10th. They have many local groups and many well known country groups. You can check that out online at Foothills Fall Festival in Maryville, TN. They haven't announced who is coming this year but we have had Kenny Rogers, Billy Ray Cyrus and many well knowns. I don't know if you are still in the area then but I wanted to let you know.

Good luck with your girl's get together. My last girls trip was in Feb to Las Vegas for my 60th birthday and it was great.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 11, 2010)

Cheapseater said:


> You will have no issues with consumption  .... or in your auto (with the exception of the driver who who have a new timeshare experience of at least 24 hours of time to be exact).



That may be a bit misleading. I'm not a drinker, so only know what I see on the television news and in the paper, but I believe Tennessee has an open container law. No open alcohol containers are allowed in the passenger compartment as I understand it.

Sheila


----------



## Greg G (Jul 11, 2010)

Another thing you might want to do is go see the Biltmore in Asheville NC
They is also a winery there on the estate grounds.
http://www.biltmore.com/

Greg


----------



## Gary & Susie (Jul 11, 2010)

Greg....thanks for the suggestion of The Biltmore.  We will definately take a day trip and visit there.  From my investigation of the area, seems like it takes about 2 hours to get there, does that sound right?  And is it an "easy" drive?


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 12, 2010)

It is about 2 to 2 1/2 hrs drive and it's easy, in that once you get on I-40 east, you don't need to change highways at all.  In NC, take exit 50 in Asheville, turn left, stay left at the fork and turn left into the Biltmore Estate.  The entrance is only 3 blocks from the highway. You'll see signs directing you.  Very simple.

Coming through the gorge between TN and NC, I-40 is a VERY winding highway that slows to 50-55 mph, two lanes each way, fairly narrow and very scenic.  If anyone in the car is prone to motion sickness, they should sit up front.  Police take speeding through the gorge seriously - and it's warranted.  Bring your camera.    It's beautiful, going in both directions.


----------



## Merilyn (Jul 12, 2010)

There is an open container rule. I don't think anyone in the car can be drinking! Other than the car thing, you won't have any trouble with drinking in your room or restaurants.


----------



## Gary & Susie (Jul 12, 2010)

Merilyn and Lisa....thanks for the info.  BTW, none of us would ever dream about driving with an open container.  It's against the law here in Indiana plus...it's stupid.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 12, 2010)

Gary & Susie

Lisa gave you good info on getting to the Biltmore.  I-40 reopened in late April 2010 after the the rock slide that happened in late Oct 2009 (when closed it would have added quite a bit of time in getting to the Biltmore).  See http://www.ncdot.org/travel/i40_rockslide/ for further info as apparently two eastbound lanes and one westbound lane are open and on some Sunday mornings, traffic may be stopped for about thirty minutes.  
When we made the drive from our stay in Gatlingburg in early Oct of 2009 it was very scenic but as Lisa P indicated the road really winds through the gorge.  Also as you can guess there are sections where watch for falling rock signs are posted. 

I'm not sure of the cost but the staff guided tours appeared to be pretty good.  We happenend to be by one of the tours on one of the floors and it was very enlightening (we actually followed it around for a little bit before finally realizing it was one of the tours you buy  ).  They also have several shops and restaurants on site.   The mansion and estate grounds are impressive.

Greg


----------



## Cheapseater (Jul 13, 2010)

*No Open Container State Law In Tennessee*

I am not a drinker nor will I weigh in on how wise it is to have passengers consuming. That said, Tennessee does not have a state law against passengers having an open container. See Tennessee Code 55-10-416.
So no misleading intended nor given. Hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## Gary & Susie (Oct 11, 2010)

Just returned yesterday from a beautiful trip to Wyndham Smoky Mountain Resort.  The resort is absolutely beautiful, the room was perfect for 4 of us, the 2 bedrooms and 2 baths worked out perfect for 4 women getting ready to go anywhere.  Both bathrooms had 2 sinks and a shower in each with a corner spa tub in the master bath.  The kitchen/dining and living area were very large with plenty of seating for eating, drinking, watching TV or just reading and relaxing.  The pool area was wonderful.  We did have a couple days of overcast and rainy, cool weather, but by the end of the week it was sunny and 85, so we had 2 full days of just lounging by the pool and reading.  The grounds are beautifully maintained.  I do walk each morning and this place gives you quite the walk with all the ups and downs.

I want to thank everyone for all the suggestions on where to eat, shop and sight see.  We went to Gatlinburg when the Arts and Crafts Fair was going on at the Convention Center...what a great deal.  We had driven through the arts and crafts distrist on  Glades Rd one evening, but too late to stop at any of the shops, so going to the Fair eliminated the stopping, parking, baling out of the car a million times, and the Fair was great.  So many talented people showing their creativity....several Christmas gifts were purchased.  The Old Mill area in Pigeon Forge was awesome as was the Apple Barn.  We visited 3 wineries, all were very good and fun.  The Tanger Outlet Mall was to die for..that's all I can say about that.  We went to The Black Bear Jamboree, well worth it and the dinner was very good too.  We drove to Cades Cove the back way, on 321 through Wears Valley and Townsend, that saved a lot of time.  Cades Cove was a beautiful drive although there was a mishap on the way in.  Some horse people had unloaded their own horses to ride a trail, apparently one of the horses got hit by a car, threw the rider off who hit the stone wall.  Was airlifted out to a hospital, they had to shoot the horse, which was blocking the road, so....we waited at a stop for about an hour, but finally got to go on.  We didn't do any trails or hiking or caves while there....4 women between 55 and 65, yikes, they would have had to airlift us out.....but the drive was pretty and we saw lots of deer, but no bears.  

We ate at Friday's (couldn't get the Colts game in the room, had to go somewhere to watch it), The Old Mill, The Apple Barn, Alamo Steakhouse...all were very good and a must do.  We also ate at Lineberger's in downtown Gatlinburg, would not recommend it.  Our waitress did not want to be there, the meal was not that good plus, when she finally came with our bills and we laid out our debit cards to pay...she informed us they were only taking cash that day.  Wonder why she didn't tell us that BEFORE we ate??

The only things we didn't get done because we ran out of time, was to visit The Biltmore and get massages.  Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## ausman (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for completing the circle.

Always nice to see the outcome.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Oct 11, 2010)

*Wyndham Smokey Mountain*

This Thread was found today in the U. S. Central Regional Forum.  If memory serves me correctly it originally started in the U. S. Eastern Regional Forum and must have been moved to the U. S. Central Forum in error.  

Because it involved information that folks in the original U. S. Eastern Forum were providing about the region, the thread was originally allowed to stay there until it came full circle.

Now that the adventure has been completed the information provided has been moved to the Wyndham Forum for the enjoyment of Wyndham Owners who may be considering Wyndham Smokey Mountains.

Enjoy.


----------

